# Principiantes > Preguntas Frecuentes >  Ley de Murphy

## Candyman

*Hola a todos, abro este hilo para ver si alguien se anima a postear sus mayores pifias en alguna actuacion de magia, porque como ya saben, si algo tiene que salir mal, saldra mal. Yo pongo la primera pa que vean que pongo empeño.

Un dia estaba yo con mi grupo de amigos ( ya acostumbrados a mis juegos de magia ) cuando me presentan a unas chavalas, que habian oido hablar que era mago, y como no, me piden que le hiciera algun truco de magia, yo no acostumbro a hacerle magia a gente que no conozco, por precaucion de que no me tope con un cazatrucos, pero fue tanta la insistencia de estas, que tuve que acceder. Elegi hacerles el juego de prediccion de un numero de los 13 escalones de corinda (juego que habia visto 2 horas antes, pero ami me gusta el riesgo) , pero en vez de haberme gastado 4 cochinos euros en un* *( censura )**, decidi hacerme uno casero con un fp, ( censura)y la mina, pero que fallo, que cuando le hecho mano a mi artilugio, caigo en que la mina se habia despegado, en ese momento me entraron ganas de salir por patas, pero no estaba dispuesto a quedar como el paria, asi que le heche 2 huevos e improvise un juego, que consto de que elegi a voleo una carta ( 3 de corazones) y lo dibuje de verdad en la libreta, se lo di una de ellas, luego cogio una carta de mi baraja, abrio la libreta y PREMIO! sali indemne, claro esta que este era el juego, le añadi 6 minutos de parle para que me diera tiempo pa pensar en el siguiente movimiento 
*

----------


## MaGiC*ZeTa

Estaba con mi baraja biselada, que ya la dominava perfectamente, me encuentro a unos compañeros que hace tiempo que no les veo, y me decido a hacerles un truco con la biselada (el mas rapidillo) eran 3 y les digo que cada 1 coja una carta (todo bien) que la mezclen (ahi) a uno se le cae la baraja al suelo y 4 de ellas se caen a la cloaca T.T y encima ya no me salia el truco, me invente que si no estaban todas las cartas no podia hacerlo, me fui de alli con una decepcion...... sniff

----------


## magic_7

pues la mia si que fue gorda 2 semanas preparandome un numero de escapismo con cuerdas para actuar en la casa de la cultura de mi pueblo (las cuerdas iban atadas con un HI de forma que en el fondo solo tenia que romperlo para desatarme) cuando saco las cuerdas delante de todo el mundo y cuando tengo a los ayudantes y todo me doy cuenta de que se habia roto el HI antes de empezar tuve que improvisar un escapismo (simplemente me ataron a una silla que gracias a dios teniamos una detras del telon) simplemente a escaparme y añadirle dramatismo al numero

----------


## Ravenous

Hoy, me he quemado tres dedos con papel flash. Y ya no tengo sensibilidad en ellos.

----------


## Ezequiel Ilusionista

bueno a mi algo que me paso fue cuando realizaba el juego de "las se todas y no se por que las se" se da la baraja a mezclae y luego tu adivinas el orden correcto de todas las cartas, si bien el juego es muy dificil ya que se emplean diversas tecnicas es muy fuerte y merece el riesgo.

el problema fue que luego de que mezclaran, yo cometi un error tecnico que al dia de hoy no se cual fue, que mientras yo nombraba las cartas las degaria en el tepette.
pero el problema es que estaba una carta atrasada, osea yo decia 3C,4D, QT, 8P, 2P ETC, peros las cartas eran el 4D, QT, 8P, 2P ETC yo estaba una carta atrasado osea primero veian la carta y despues la decia yo, pero como estubo bien presentado, y yo no las miraba obio, no me di cuenta del error y el publico menos se dio cuenta, pero un amigo que me acompaño me hacia señas como un loco.

y bue son cosas que pasan

----------


## magic_7

y luego dicen que es dificil quemarse con el papel flash

----------


## Ezequiel Ilusionista

jajja revenous, me da curiosidad pensar que estarias tramando con el papel flash.

----------


## Candyman

*Lo peor es que aun sigo intentando pegar la ***a mina al fp, pero se despega en cuanto aplico un poco de presion para que sea legible. Otra cosa no se pero como hacia el tio del anuncio de pegarse al techo por los pies con loctite es MENTIRA!*

----------


## magic_7

jajaja, yo creo que la leccion que hay en tu hazaña esque no tenemos que intentar hacernos los productos caseros (al menos de mala gana porque la mina se puede pegar pero requiere mucho trabajo)

----------


## Iban

Afila la mina para que te quede con forma cónica y clávala desde dentro hacia fuera.

Chim-pum. Briconsejo del día.

(Tendrás que hacer primero un mínimo agujero, porque si no, no va a pasar).

----------


## magic_7

buen consejo iban pero no crees que la mina se puede meter hacia dentro cuando vaya en el bolsillo el fp?

----------


## Candyman

*JA! Que me aya salido mal 1 producto casero no significa que todos sean malos, ademas no soy millonario, y aunque lo fuera, no me gastaria 15 euros en el mismo d.f. que tengo yo pero con la mina ya montada con el adaptador, ademas, que hay de la satisfaccion de ver un artefacto bien montado, que los magos de antes no ivan a la tienda de la esquina a comprar fps*

----------


## Ezequiel Ilusionista

iban se adelanto....
bien por iban

te conviene emepzar con un clavo.

reseña historica
antiguamente se ponian la mina del lapiz debajo de la uña.

----------


## Candyman

*Mierda, me e pasado con el agujero, voy a pegar la mina alrededor del boquete que a sobrado una cuarta parte del tamaño de la mina,*

----------


## Candyman

*Ole yo! de los errores salen las buenas ideas, en vez de colocar una mina pequeña, gracias a el agujero grande, puedo colocarla del tamaño de la altura del fp por dentro,asomando la cabeza de la mina por debajo de la punta del dedo, sacar la mina cuando termine de usarla y desacerme del fp, que como se le puede extraer la mina con mucha facilidad por que sobra espacio del agujero es mas comodo ^^ si esque no se puede ser ma listo*

----------


## Iban

Pídele un poco de papel flash a Ravenous, te veo con habilidades hipercósmicas.

----------


## Ezequiel Ilusionista

jajajajaja, te imaginas como seria jajajaja

----------


## Ace

Todavia se usa la mina bajo la uña, es un pequeño gimmick que se llama Nail Writer.

Salu2!

----------


## LuisJOlmedo

> Afila la mina para que te quede con forma cónica y clávala desde dentro hacia fuera.
> 
> Chim-pum. Briconsejo del día.
> 
> (Tendrás que hacer primero un mínimo agujero, porque si no, no va a pasar).



Es lo que tiene tener un FP sólido, ni líquido ni gaseoso... :P

----------


## Ravenous

> jajja revenous, me da curiosidad pensar que estarias tramando con el papel flash.


Tramando, nada, estaba en una actuación.

----------


## Candyman

*En principio este hilo era para ver las pifias de la gente, pero ahora parece mas bien un chat, igualmente me entrengo^^

P.D. Iban gracias por el briconsejo, pero precisamente la forma conica es lo que hace que mi super mega invento no funcione, porque se suelta con mas facilidad, ademas de que al estar afilada pinta fatal, y parece que el que lo a escrito tenga parkinson
*

----------


## charlie veru

_Bueno, retomando el titulo del hilo... pongo mi pifia...el año pasado me fui de vacaciones a mi pueblo en Ecuador y claro, mis amigos con la novedad que yo era mago me habian conseguido una entrevista en la tele local...jejeje pues despues de varios numeros de cartas que salieron a la perfeccion saque el jueguito este de las monedas viajeras, en uno de los pases la presentadora por quitar una botella de agua para que enfocara la camara ZAS!!!! me tira una de las copitas revelando el secreto del juego...solo pude decir "esto que hace aqui?? mejor hagamos otro juego por que nos hemos desconcentrado" jejeje..._

----------


## Candyman

*Lol!  una cosa es una pifia en privado con los amiguetes, y otra es en la tele local, ese es un 8 y medio*

----------


## Ming

Y cual sería un 10?!?!

----------


## Candyman

*Que se te caiga una baraja invisible al suelo, en un escenario, con la television grabando en directo*

----------


## Ravenous

Que salga en DVD y BluRay, como Doom, o House of the Dead, o Matrix Reloaded, o... un DVD de Ben Salinas

----------


## Ming

Hombre, si es invisible poco van a ver los espectadores  :302: 


Ahora en serio, a no ser que te quedes en blanco puedes arreglarlo diciendo que tu hija te ha cogido al baraja y ha estado jugando... o algo  :117: 
Aunque dudo que cuele...

Otra opción de 10 o de posibles soluciones a esa cagada, que esta no me convence  :Wink1: 


PD: Ravenous se me ha adelantado. Buena  :302:

----------


## Iban

Que al sacar el pañuelo del puño salga con el FP enganchado.

----------


## Ming

Que te ha pasado Iban? &#172;&#172;

----------


## MaGiC*ZeTa

Iban, eso si que es una putada lo del F.P enganchado xD, a mi se me quedo la pelotita de gomaespuma al fondo y no la podia sacar xDD

----------


## Iban

> Que te ha pasado Iban? ¬¬


1.- Yo no soy mago.
2.- Yo no hago magia.
3.- En mi vida me he puesto un FP.

----------


## MaGiC*ZeTa

Iban, yo creia que eras mago bueno... da igual. Saludos

----------


## Iban

Uy, qué confundido estás...

En dos meses voy a ir a una convención de magia (algo similar, tampoco voy a contar mi vida), y ni siquiera voy a llevar una baraja en el bolsillo, por verg&#252;enza.

Zeta, a esto se refieren los que te dicen que no tengas prisa, que no se aprende en tres días: yo todavía no hago ningún juego que me sienta capaz de presentar en público.

----------


## MaGiC*ZeTa

Iban ahi va privado

----------


## Ming

> 1.- Yo no soy mago.
> 2.- Yo no hago magia.
> 3.- En mi vida me he puesto un FP.


Plas, plas, plas... (aplaudiendo)

En tu caso creo que las dos primeras son falsas; la última... ni idea  :Neutral:  ... la verdad es que la última no importa nada (digo la última).
Para cuando y donde la convención? :P

Uch, que me voy del tema!
Va que otro diga una CAGADA que es divertido  :302:

----------


## LuisJOlmedo

Morder medio dolar, recomponerlo, y darlo a examinar TAL CUAL (y no, no fui yo ajajajajaj)

----------


## Coloclom

jajajaajajajajaja hablas en serio Luis :Confused: ?? No me lo puedo creer!! Eso sólo puede ser obra de un genio o de un... jajaja

Bueno, si se la dio a examinar a otro mago...

----------


## LuisJOlmedo

> jajajaajajajajaja hablas en serio Luis?? No me lo puedo creer!! Eso sólo puede ser obra de un genio o de un... jajaja
> 
> Bueno, si se la dio a examinar a otro mago...



Pues si que va en serio, y no la dio a examinar a un mago no.

Otra vez otro amigo (al que le tengo mucho cariño  :Wink1: ) le pasó algo parecido, solo que hizo la moneda mordida y no llevaba para dar el cambio, así que cuando le pidieron examinar la guardó y fuera. El segundo caso este que cuento el chaval es bastante bueno, pero ese dia tuvo un mal día y se le olvidaron los medios dólares... jajaja

----------


## ignoto

¿Por qué pone "Ley de Murphy" si ninguna de las tres primeras pifias tiene nada que ver con la mala suerte?

Por poner una mía. Le pedí a una niña que cortara la cuerda en una rutina con nudo de escota y cuerda fina con alma y me despisté en el último minuto.
La niña cortó a dos centímetros del nudo con el resultado que os podéis imaginar.

----------


## Candyman

*La ley de murphy no dice nada de mala suerte, dice que cuando algo tiene que ir mal, ira mal, con el ejemplo de que si se te cae una tostada al suelo, caera con el lado de la mantequilla*

----------


## Magnano

eso de la tostada es fisica, esta demostrado por no se que de la altura y la velocidad del giro

----------


## magic_7

todo lo que ocurre segun la ley de murphy esta demostrado otros ejemplos son:

No puedes ganar más de 3 veces seguidas. (a menos que trates de demostrarlo) 

Si te despiertas de buen humor, siempre habrá algo que vuelva malo el día. 

Cuando buscas algo, encontrarás todo lo perdido, menos lo buscado. 

Cuando pares de buscar algo, lo encontrarás. 

Si un artefacto no anda, apágalo y enciéndelo el día siguiente, volverá a funcionar como debe. 

(perdon por irme del tema pero esque soy muy aficionado a esta ley)

----------


## Candyman

*Tranquilo, si en este hilo estamos hablando de todo menos las pifias xD*

----------


## Ming

Va Candy, una pifia!

----------


## Candyman

*Otra que me a pasado (soy muy propenso a las pifias) fue ayer mismo cuando estaba en donde me junto con mis amigos ( no digo el nombre, no vaya a ser que mis inumerables fans vengan a pedirme una prenda o un autografo )  estaba jugando con un rocky racoon que me acababa de comprar, cuando golpee su cabeza contra una guitarra que tenia al lado, su ojo salio volando, y luego, le meti el dedo por el culo y le hice un agujero, pero ya lo e curao y esta como cualquier mapache al que le ayan dado una puñalada en el culo*

----------


## magic_7

jajaj, esperemos que no te haya visto ningun amante de los animales

----------


## Ming

:117: 

Pero que c*** es eso Candy?!?!  :117:

----------


## demayisan

Muy bueno el hilo. LA verdad es que es difícil contar una pifia que supere lo de la moneda mordida. Pero alla va algunas de las que hice yo en mis inicios:

- Inventar un nuevo concepto mágico: la "Direction", que es lo opuesto  una missdirection. Consiste en colocarte el fp del lado contrario, y para terminar de pifiarla más, dirigir toda la intensidad y fuerza de tu consternada mirada a la mano amorfa que se te ha quedado. Decir que en esa ocasión la "direction" tuvo el efecto que se espera de ella... :07: 

- Otra fue pedir que nombrara la carta que había elegido... ¡Pero antes de haberla predicho yo!... Ejem... ¿el siete de corazones, dices? ¡justo la que había pensado yo!. Por suerte, al final quedó como un gag, pero la taquicardia no te la quita nadie.

- Haciendo el papel roto y recompuesto, sacar la carga y... volver a meter la carga, con lo cual "como podeis ver, el papel sigue estando en pedazos...", esta vez no quedó ni como gag.

- LA mas curiosa. No es exactamente una pifia, pero os convencerá, como me ocurrió a mí, de que la magia para niños mejor dejarsela a hombres de verdad.

Saco la carta al lazo y la enseño a aquellos tiernos querubines. "¿Era el cinco de corazones?" y todos los niños a la vez: ¡NO!... taquicardia, nervios, "la has cagado, david". Hasta que oigo a una madre "¿Como que no?, claro que era el cinco de corazones"... Por lo visto los niños se debían estar aburriendo tanto que sin nisiquiera ponerse de acuerdo entre ellos, decidieron tomarme el pelo a la vez. Esa fue la última vez que hice magia par el cumpleaños de los hijos de amigos. :117: 

Bueno, hay muchas más. ya las contaré, si os han gustado. Un saludo.

----------


## Iban

Creo que has ganado en todas las categorías. Eres el Usain Bolt de las pifias.


Pfffjuasujasujasujaus.. a cada cuál, mejor.

----------


## MaGiC*ZeTa

Yo tengo una ayer mismo, Con el juego de las pizarras fantasma (o algo asi se llamava) eso que estoy con un grupo de amigos, y me decido a hacerlo, (2 de corazones) lo tenia, eso que al sacar la carta me dice 3 de picas!! (y yo me quedo.... mie.....rcoles) eso que saco mi baraja ( talli ho ), e intento volverlo a hacer, diciendo que la energia no era suficiente y bla bla bla y todos mirandome ... &#172;&#172; &#172;&#172; &#172;&#172;, el compañero saca el 2 de corazones ( siento un agradable suspiro) pero al enseñar las pizarras que estaban vacias se me olvida sacar la de **********, la saco y mie....!!! no habia nada escrito y para colmo no se que pintaba una carta bycicle en una baraja tally ho xD, vamos que mas mal no me pudo salir.

----------


## Candyman

*Como respuesta para Ming, el rocky racoon es un " mapache " que tiene un (censura) dentro, que hace que puedas manipularlo como si fuera un mapache de verdad, de hecho, es tan realista, que si vas por la calle utilizandolo, te paran para preguntar horrorizado que coño es eso, si eres de los que quieres tener un letrero que diga:" MIRADME!" te recomiendo uno, porque es el artefacto que, con diferencia, mas carcajadas sacara de todos* http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-JhZcXx1kpw *, ese es el video que hizo que me enamorara de este criajo, y que, por tanto, consiguio llevarme al la tienda mas cercana a comprarmelo

Despues de haber visto tantas pifias, e recordado una, que hizo mella en mi, mas concretamente en el brazo.Yo para ahorrarme las pelas me fabrico tirajes, ya sabeis un adaptador con un ( censura ) y un ( censura ) enganchado de brazo, el tiraje era pa cigarrillos.Estaba yo con unos amigos, pido un cigarrillo y lo engancho en el tiraje, cojo un hilo flash y lo coloco por debajo, le prendo fuego al hilo, y suelto el tiraje, este salio disparado, y me dio un latigazo en el sobaco, ademas, para colmo de males, por el latigazo, el cigarro, se rompio
*

----------


## magic_7

eso si que es ley de murphy en estado puro xDDD

----------


## Candyman

*xDDD, yo no se vosotros, yo soy novatillo en el tema de los foros, pero este hilo ya a cogido 6 paginas, que pa un hilo que pide que la gente enseñe sus cagadas no esta nada mal
*

----------


## Ming

Candy ya lo sabía, lo comentaste por otro hilo  :Wink1: 

Va otra pifia!!!  :302:

----------


## Candyman

*Joe, pos no se, una vez se me resbalo la carta completa de carta rota y recompuesta, pero no se coscaron de que tenia todas las caras y lo pude recoger sin problemas
*

----------


## davidlalo

El otro dia haciendo un juego de deletreo,
en el que al principio finjo un fallo,
cuando pregunto la carta del espectador me doy cuenta que me habia equivocado
y el fallo ya no era fingido jajajajajja osea CAGADON DEL MILLLL

----------


## Ming

Jajaja

A mi me pasó que en el instituto utilicé una birselada... estabamos en medio de clase y me dijo que le hiciese un juego, y yo... bueno, saco la baraja y le doy a escojer libremente una carta... al devolverla no me di cuenta que el muy c***** me la había girado  :117: 
Al estar en medio de clase disimulé, seguí con la clase como si nada y el ni se dió cuenta de que no le había hecho el juego pero... no he vuelto a tocar las birseladas desde ese día  :302: 

Va, otro que me estoy riendo mucho  :302:

----------


## Lordchu

Yo despues de mucho preparar el juego de la carta clavada, cuando estoy termiando el juego y llega la hora de lanzarlas al aire y pincharlas las tiro y se escapa la carta del chuchillo. Lo bueno fue que con una buena historia y otra baraja que llevaba de repuesto se pudo solucionar bien y lo anterior quedo como una pequeña broma.

----------


## Pochi poom

Pues yo estaba con unas cartas que son mitad una mitad otra y voy ha hacer un juego con estas y corto la varaja para quitar las que no son tramposas y le digo a una chica de allí que aguante estas cartas y me dice: estas cartas son muy raras (le di sin querer las cartas tramposas en lugar de las otras) y le digo,hay me he equivocado el truco este se hce con la baraja francesa, esta es la australiana (patillazo), nadie le dio la menor importancia a las cartas tramposas que habian visto

----------


## Candyman

*O DIOS! que pro, para la baraja australiana un 9,5 por el comentario gracioso

P.D. si se animan, pongan tambien alguna frase ingeniosa vuestra
*

----------


## senk

bueno pues yo voy a revelar una de mis peores pifias,resulta que estava haciendo un truco de estos simples que no necesitan mucha manipulacion(un ladrona en mi tejado)pues en el ultimo pase,que tienes que poner los policias arriba i otro abajo,i luego tenes q tirar el mazo a una mano i quedarte con los polis i el ladron en la otra,pues lanze el mazo i se me fueron todas las cartas por el suelo,incluso el ladron,madre mia una verguenza pase yo ahi

otr:estava con la baraja invisible,haciendo el juego delante de publico,i hize el abanico de las cartas,i no se porque me gire,i se dieron a mostrar todas las cartas que estavan del reves a debajo madre mia otra verguenza

saludos

----------


## Ming

:O
Otra mía  :302:  Yo estaba haciendo el típico de que con una goma envuelves la baraja y con un par de pases la carta sale y es la única que no esta atada con la goma (no recuerdo el nombre)... y... bueno... pues le enseñé que la baraja estaba atada por la goma, y tonta de mi le enseñé lo único que no debía... y ella (en su super-inglés, porque estaba en un campo de trabajo) dijo que ya me había pillado, yo me quedé  :117:  Pero que c*** dice esta, si no he hecho nada. Entonces caí en la cuenta  :Oops:  Le hice la c.corrida, le dejé la carta sobre la mesa y le dije que yo le había dicho que le haría ese juego y se lo pensaba hacer, con su carta o sin ella :P
Cuando acabé la chica flipaba porque no entendía que su carta que estaba sobre la mesa ahora la tuviese sobre sus manos  :302:  y creo recordar que por casualidades de la vida la de encima de la mesa fué un comodin  :302:

----------


## Jimmy MX

Seguro que la mia es la peor jeje, estaba en una función infantil y despues de hacer el diario con agua lo rasgue para hacer una aparición de paloma que era de mesa, pero lo peor que me pudo pasar en ese momento fué que el C con la paloma que estaba en la mesa se cayó y todo el público lo vió, entonces ya se imaginarán, yo ahi parado con un diario en las manos y un bulto extraño que se habia caido de la mesa.

----------


## Pochi poom

Pues hoy he ido a una tienda de magia y he comprado un libro de fp un fp y una baraja de cartas nuebas (poruqe las que tenía eran de mala cualidad). Y me gustaron uns que se mueben muy fluidamente (resbalan mucho). 
Pues estaba en casa de mi primo y me piden un juego de magia, cojo las cartas y les hago un truco que tienes que mantener la carta encima, y estaba yo mesclando de diferente maneras y se me resbala todo (porque nome había adaptado a ls nuebas cartas) y se queda la de encima (la escogida) boca abajo y yo la localice al caer, las junto todas y me dicen:
ahora no te va a salir no?
y les digo, claro qe si, así estaran mejor mezcladas y he terminado el juego perfectamente


otra:

estaba haciendo un juego que da un efecto muy per que muy impresionante y es solo un metodo de ordenación de las caratas (y el otro corta tantas veces como quiere) asi no se desordenan. Pues la muy ***** de mi hermana mientras yo estaba de espaldas se pone a mezclarlas mientras yo lo veo, y yo hago eljuego sin enterarme de nada y le adivino la carta. 
Y se me queda con una cara de flipada diciendome: Pero si las he mezclado!!!!, es mágia de verdad!!!!

Y yo le digo: que creias, yo no dejo mezclar por que las cartas son nuebas y la gente que mezcla como tu destroza los cantos de la cartas  al hacero (PATILLAZO).

Por alguna cuasualidad (y lo malo que es el publico porfano mezclando) no se separaron las cartas necesarias



Son dos ejemplos que podrían haber salido masl pero que han mejorado el efecto del juego (que suerte he tenido)

----------


## DRAKONIS

A mi me ha pasado también lo que me comentan otros en sus post sobre el papel flash.

Queriendo ahorrar unos centavos, he comprado papel flash nacional, no el importado. Le coloque píldora mágica de ignición, pero que tarado fui, sujete el papel por el lado de la píldora de manera que cuando prendió, ademas de que el papel nacional se enciende lento, o combustiona mas lento, me pegue una quemadota que aplique fakirismo absoluto. Obvio que el publico no se dio cuenta que me había quemado el indice y el pulgar, pues aparecí una esfera.

Pero de verdad que la quemada me ha durado casi un mes. así que indiscutiblemente la técnica sirve, pero mucho mejor con los materiales adecuados.

Saludos

----------


## Sr.Mago

En un juego con dados comenzaba la presentacion diciendo que habia comprado un par de dados magicos, los cuales siempre caian en la misma posicion (mientras que al lanzarlos tenian que caer de forma normal, en distintos numeros, y asi el espectador pensara que habia fallado para luego hacer el verdadero efecto...), con la "mala suerte" de que los dados calleron en el mismo numero las 3 primeras veces que los lance  :117:  asi que a improvisar se dijo, y todo salio bien... ufff.

----------


## Coloclom

improvisar?? si de 3 veces te coincidieron las 3 veces en el mismo número, con dados que se pueden dar a examinar, cual era el problema? La magia ya estaba echa!!!

Con eso puedes recoger todo e irte, que ya has triunfado! jejeje

----------


## Sr.Mago

Tienes razon... Pero me puse nervioso donde vi que las cosas no estaban saliendo como debian y no me fije en ese detalle  :117:  eso es la falta de cancha  :Smile1:

----------


## magic_7

weno un problemilla mas que me jugaron los nervios: estaba haciendo la carta al sobre (ese juego que atraviesas un sobre con un cuchillo y atraviesas justo la carta firmada del espectador) la presentacion la llevo bien, el "barajeo" lo llevo bien, pero cuando tengo que hacer el "movimiento secreto" dentro del sobre me doy cuenta de que la baraja esta metida al reves y que he cogido la ultima carta en vez de la primera, fallo absoluto con el cuchillo menos mal que dije: no he atravesado tu carta porque no esta en la baraja, (rapidamente empalme su carta y la meti en una cartera kanguro) 
Lo mejor de todo esque despues de la actuacion me felicitaron por ese juego en especial decian que "parecia que habia fallado de verdad que mi cara era muy graciosa" xDD

----------


## djeid06

Buenas a tod@s! a mi me paso tambien algo similar:
a menudo suelo hacer el juego-gag de " la buena digestión" en el que saco a alguna chica como voluntario y hacerle comer papelitos de colores...etc y luego saco el papel tiraboca...
pues no hace mucho, tarde mas de 2 minutos en sacar el papel de la boca, casi me ahogo...y claro que tuve que hacer pues más "teatrillo" para que el público no se diera cuenta...pues ya me veis tirao en el suelo retorciendome de dolor y alfinal si que salio el papel de la boca jejejeje


Saludos!

----------


## magic_7

jeje seguro que quedo gracioso no?

----------

